# Laws in Canberra Australia



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

I have just purchased my girls their first pony - it's a shetland. We also run a very small hobby farm on our SUBURBAN block with alpacas, lambs and various poultry.

We have cut our back yard in two one paddock for the live stock and one for garden. I am in this middle of building a large round arena in the front yard for riding and training. (To give you an idea of the size of our block).

I am wondering if anyone from Canberra can give me an idea of the laws in Canberra relating to riding the pony in suburbia? We have a large oval and nature strips within a 5 minute walk from my house where we intend riding also. Is there any law or legislation to state that I can not lead the pony to these places as we will have to use public footpaths.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

You best option may be to go on an Australian based forum, as this one is more America based, or ring up your local council.
I know where I live which is semi-residential, semi horse properties it's fine but a public park I am not to sure about that.
All you can do is ask your local council


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I ride through the city quite often, along footpaths. I have never been approached about it but I also don't think I've been seen by police. Most people live seeing the horses and will ask for a pat. 

Riding on sports ovals is not allowed but I have to admit I've done it - my horses aren't shod so they don't do much damage. Parks I'm not sure on - we ride in parks often but make sure to stay a safe distance from any kids. 

Having a quiet horse and introducing them to lots of new things is super important. Canberra is a great city to ride in because of the big grassy verges - we have ridden in to belconnen mall for lunch before, as well as our own houses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

TAMS would be your best bet for finding out specific laws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

WOW!!! Belconnen Mall...did you tether the horses and go for lunch? 

I've just read that in Canberra Horses have the same rights as cyclists apparently (on the riot act - they weren't happy about poo!). I'm in Florey and there's a huge nature reserve over the back where my son rides his BMX so I'm thinking I'll go there but I'll have to walk the pony on a foot path or road for about 5 mins before we get there. You're right, most people see my animals (alpacas and lambs included) and want to meet them so a shettie won't be too much for most people, surely!
P


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We stopped in the Maccas carpark and grabbed lunch and went and ate it in John Knight Park - it was a ball :]


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I've ridden all through Canberra too, back of Burley Griffin and on school ovals (they don't like that so don't do it too much). 

Canberra has loads of government horse agistment and pretty much all riders from these places ride around town. 

Are you allowed to keep horses on your block though, if its zoned residential?


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

When we started our "mini farm" I called every department possible to see whether we could keep live stock. The only animal you can't keep is a full size pig.

Further (due to a trouble making ex) the RSPCA came and inspected my property and I again brought up the fact that I'd made all these inquiries and they said that it was correct, I could have live stock. As long as there's no smell (which there isn't, the health department won't complain either. I also have wonderful neighbours, who have come to me once about a noisy rooster. I fixed the problem and everyone's happy!

It's not a full size horse - it's a shetland. And we have plenty of room for her, our alpacas and lambs (I also breed bantam chooks). I am ripping out 3/4 of my front yard to make a decent sized round arena and we have a friend who will give us free adgistment when we want our pony grazed.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Try local government websites. They are responsible for the parks and the laws on what is allowed. I know in most parts of Perth horses are allowed just about anywhere that dogs or bicycles are allowed.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> We stopped in the Maccas carpark and grabbed lunch and went and ate it in John Knight Park - it was a ball :]


We went threw a quiet drive-threw one day, with horses that were use to cars and things and relatively quiet. We also made sure there were no cars going threw at the same time.

It was surly amusing to watch the people taking our orders look at us strangely!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We used to do the drive through all the time, amongst the cars, but we aren't allowed anymore!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

We went for a ride through Florey to a friend's house yesterday...we got lots of looks and smiles and a few kids actually came out of their house to pat her as we were riding so I think most people are happy enough for us to walk our pony through our suburb.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The grassy verge alongside southern cross drive is mice to ride on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

WE went for a walk around florey a bit further this morning. There is heaps of natures strips and very friendly people. I am about 5 minutes from Southern Cross Dr and ride a nice nature strip through St John's and St Francis to get there so we'll go up there tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## auntykatherine (Dec 25, 2010)

Mount Rogers and the strip near the S-bends at the back of Fraser would be good too


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

A bit further but Canberra nature park alongside Springvale Drive and all down that way has some really nice wide verges to ride as well.


----------

